# got a street hail last night and didn't get arrested



## Libercontrarian (Dec 21, 2014)

So I was chizzillin' in a parking lot between rides in a down period. I started driving Uber again because they relented and started charging slightly more normal rates again, but instead of having twice the opportunities (I'm also doin' da heavy Lyftin', as it were), it was slack last night in Denver.

A couple strolled up on me and asked me if I could just run them over to a bar for cash. I told them I could only secure legal and insured rides through the Lyft platform.

Frankly, I suspect ANTBODY of being a sting operation and take joy in telling Flag Downs that it's illegal for me to haul them about willy-nilly for cash.

So I politely and professionally asked the gentleman to ping me through the Lyft app... And he did. Weirdly, it took him like three tries to get me, even though he was standing next to my car. Lyft kept sending him some other palooka's info. Can't figure out why THAT was happening.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

This isn't a street hail then


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I wouldn't trust ANTbody either...

And welcome to the wise decision club. Good move. Taking street hails is a fast way to doom and destruction.

footnote on the "closest to the driver" Lyft pings. From my street view on Lyft they distribute pings amongst the drivers, not closest to the pax. Which is probably why it took 3 times to get you. IF you've driven that pax anytime during the day, it would take even more tries as the algo will intentionally NOT give the same driver their ping again. It would go to drivers very far away before considering the same driver.

There are pro's and con's to Lyft's algo approach for drivers.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

I actually had this happen last weekend. The guy was outside a club and was relentless but not wasted. He said he was too lazy to download the app even though his ride would be free. I told him it was illegal and we'd both be uninsured. I told him where the cabs were sitting and he tried AGAIN. As far as how Lyft works, I prefer it.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Even cab companies like mine have their limitation. We're allowed to accept street hails/flags, as long as we don't have pax in the car already. Last night I had two pax in my cab, and I was sitting at a stoplight when this gentlemen (looked distinguished in his 50's) approached and asked to take him to such an such place. As much a like taking flags, I refused because of what I mentioned above. He kept persisting, and also was looking at photo id badge both front and back seat (one of the newest regulations in Iowa City). Finally he said he'd call one. I'm not sure whatever became of that. 

To be honest, most likely he wasn't undercover for a sting operation. But like others have said, it's just not worth the chance. Also with the students away on spring break, the cops have more time on their hands, and I've seen plenty them on sidestreets with their radar gun. Mostly aimed at vehicles going down hills. What a surprise.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Do transport enforcement officers work on a "Quota" + "Bonus" system?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

To tell you the truth, I don't really know. I've always believed like a lot others have, that they have quotas to meet, but I don't think anyone in law enforcement (active/retired) would ever admit it. I'd like to think that it's mostly about safety rather then money. I suspect it's a combination of both.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

always about the money


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

**** it, I do a real street hail at least once a week, my favorite trips, no ratings, no b.s., did one last night, a couple and their friend left Scottsdale to their house in the burbs, as we get closer they begin talking about the friend flying and if she is really ready...blah blah, yeah ten minutes is all I need, so I quickly seized the day. Waited ten minutes for her to get ready, I'm a smoker so perfect break, I keep a pay anywhere for tips and street hails but she has cash! Fifty bucks to Sky Harbor, no empty ride back from the burbs, no commission. Best part the husband was there when I offered and chimed in with advice to take the offer. He had just paid eighty bucks on 2x surge to get home. I'm like Uber, I'm out there disrupting shit. With weights and measures off of us it's pretty much the wild west. Lol


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Libercontrarian said:


> So I was chizzillin' in a parking lot between rides in a down period. I started driving Uber again because they relented and started charging slightly more normal rates again, but instead of having twice the opportunities (I'm also doin' da heavy Lyftin', as it were), it was slack last night in Denver.
> 
> A couple strolled up on me and asked me if I could just run them over to a bar for cash. I told them I could only secure legal and insured rides through the Lyft platform.
> 
> ...


that is happening because the system is rigged at headquarters


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> **** it, I do a real street hail at least once a week, my favorite trips, no ratings, no b.s., did one last night, a couple and their friend left Scottsdale to their house in the burbs, as we get closer they begin talking about the friend flying and if she is really ready...blah blah, yeah ten minutes is all I need, so I quickly seized the day. Waited ten minutes for her to get ready, I'm a smoker so perfect break, I keep a pay anywhere for tips and street hails but she has cash! Fifty bucks to Sky Harbor, no empty ride back from the burbs, no commission. Best part the husband was there when I offered and chimed in with advice to take the offer. He had just paid eighty bucks on 2x surge to get home. I'm like Uber, I'm out there disrupting shit. With weights and measures off of us it's pretty much the wild west. Lol


why don't we set up our own website for customers to call us instead of using uber you can run the credit card on a square pay less than 3% of the amount and add 20% to your income


----------



## NJUberDriver (Feb 26, 2015)

Dropped a guy off in NY a few months ago, and he asked if I was happy to be in the city, thinking I could get a few fares at higher-than-NJ rates. I explained I can't pickup in NYC, since I don't have TLC plates, and he goes "oh, don't worry about it, I got you..." The guy proceeded to get out of the car and walk over to the nearest corner where he saw someone standing with their arm raised, trying to hail a taxi. The guy trying to hail the taxi pretty much blew him off, but I thought it was hilarious hearing the guy explain how I was an Uber and could take him without any issues...

Separate funny story, incidentally the same passenger--at some point during the ride prior to the drop-off we were talking about Uber and what it's like, and the guy, apparently the owner of an investment banking firm, told me that one of his good friends recently started driving for Uber, and that he does it exclusively to meet women. I found this hilarious, as his friend was another Wall Street-type, apparently in an executive position somewhere. My rider explained that whenever his buddy gets a request that's not a woman he cancels and tries again LOL


----------



## NJUberDriver (Feb 26, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> The super creepiness aspect of that aside , if a supposed "wall-street executive" needs to drive for Uber to meet women the either the story is complete BS or someone needs to seriously tell that executive "ur dooin' it wrong!"


Hah! That's true!

I seriously doubt it was a lie because I see no reason why my rider would lie about such a random thing.

I was wondering what his friend does if he pulls up and whomever he is supposed to pick up is not to his liking...


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Do transport enforcement officers work on a "Quota" + "Bonus" system?


Have a friend who is retired law enforcement tell me that they do have quotas. The problem here is part of the court costs goes to the law enforcement retirement fund. Sounds like a conflict of interest to me!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> The super creepiness aspect of that aside , if a supposed "wall-street executive" needs to drive for Uber to meet women the either the story is complete BS or someone needs to seriously tell that executive "ur dooin' it wrong!"


******bag!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> The super creepiness aspect of that aside , if a supposed "wall-street executive" needs to drive for Uber to meet women the either the story is complete BS or someone needs to seriously tell that executive "ur dooin' it wrong!"


Executives on Wall Street are a dime a dozen. Companies have floors of "executives" working in cubicles many of which are just late 20's/early 30's. Many of them got to those positions at such young ages because they are hyper-focused at their specialties... which usually comes with being socially clumsy. So yeah, many Wall Street "executives" are "doin' it wrong" because they lack social skills.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Have a friend who is retired law enforcement tell me that they do have quotas. The problem here is part of the court costs goes to the law enforcement retirement fund. Sounds like a conflict of interest to me!


Well, we've all heard about those good ol' boy sheriffs in the southern part of the country!  Here in CA fines are split by formula established by the state legislature, but none of it goes to anybody's retirement fund. My son is a patrol sergeant with 25+ years in the sheriff's office. When asked if he has a ticket quota his response is, "No, I can write as many as I want!" In actual practice, he writes a ticket on maybe 10% of his traffic stops, if not less. If the violation is flagrant or nearly causes an accident, he will likely issue a citation, otherwise just a verbal warning. Individual deputies' stats are tracked, but traffic stops are simply an indication of doing the job, whether or not a citation is issued.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Libercontrarian said:


> Frankly, I suspect ANTBODY of being a sting operation and take joy in telling Flag Downs that it's illegal for me to haul them about willy-nilly for cash.


Smart move. My ever-caring mother just texted me a shit ton yesterday worried because she saw on the news that there were stings in Denver to catch TNC driver's taking street hails.


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

I can't decide what's worse.... a city regulation that tells me who I can and can't drive in my own car on a public street already funded with public money, or public money being spent to pay some jackass tax feeder to engage in so called "sting" operations to prevent said behavior. I guess I would pick the latter to be the most offensive, since it takes a public salary to pay the little Napoleans that like telling other people what to do to enforce those kinds of "rules." It would be laughable were it not so pathetic and costly. And let's not forget the "oh, we're uninsured now" rules.... usually... I don't bother to find out what the rules are until later on, because until I have to, I don't care. It's nice when rules align with my way way of doing things, but when they don't, I just do what I want anyway. I encourage everyone else to do the same thing.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

duggles said:


> My ever-caring mother just texted me a shit ton yesterday worried because she saw on the news that there were stings in Denver to catch TNC driver's taking street hails.


Mom's very well informed


John Harris said:


> I can't decide what's worse.... a city regulation that tells me who I can and can't drive in my own car on a public street already funded with public money, or public money being spent to pay some jackass tax feeder to engage in so called "sting" operations to prevent said behavior.


That's part of the Regs TNCs and the Drivers operate under.


John Harris said:


> And let's not forget the "oh, we're uninsured now" rules.... usually... I don't bother to find out what the rules are until later on, because until I have to, I don't care. It's nice when rules align with my way way of doing things, but when they don't, I just do what I want anyway. I encourage everyone else to do the same thing.


Yeah insurance does have something to do with that. There is No insurance coverage for a street hail paying pax (or you) from the TNCs (or from from your insurance).

*Ride Service Drivers Hit With $13,310 Fine For Picking Up Street Hails In Denver*
*http://denver.cbslocal.com/2015/03/...0-fine-for-picking-up-street-hails-in-denver/*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks like 10 Uber Black drivers in Denver are about to be terminated. Black cars for sale.

Ouch. Man, they don't dink around there in Denver with the fines. $13,000 per incident?!


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

@DenverDiane

I agree that would be a bad situation. But, assuming I'm the passenger in your example, it's my choice to take the ride or not take the ride after performing whatever calculus I consider necessary to the decision. I would rather take my chances while using my own judgment about what is best for me. It's a fundamental philosophical difference.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

John Harris said:


> @DenverDiane
> 
> I agree that would be a bad situation. But, assuming I'm the passenger in your example, it's my choice to take the ride or not take the ride after performing whatever calculus I consider necessary to the decision. I would rather take my chances while using my own judgment about what is best for me. It's a fundamental philosophical difference.


It's only an illegal choice if there are laws against it. And there are in most places.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

John Harris said:


> it's my choice to take the ride or not take the ride after performing whatever calculus I consider is necess


You can tell that to the judge or the jury when you are the Driver in that scenario. A pax with thousands in unpaid medical bills is unlikely to go with the "mental calculus" he/she made beforehand.


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

@chi1cabby

I am certainly aware there ARE rules, I just don't generally factor them into my decision making process, and often I don't even know what they are. For example, the "regs" the TN C'S operate under....I don't have a clue what they are. I don't care. If a decent looking stranger asks me for a ride somewhere and offers to pay me for it, I might take them, I might not, but I surely don't care what any government employee, regulator, or agency might think about it. The fact that they could potentially steal my car and extort thousands of dollars from me by threat of force is tragic. I know the risk and I'm willing to take it.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

John Harris said:


> @chi1cabby
> 
> I am certainly aware there ARE rules, I just don't generally factor them into my decision making process, and often I don't even know what they are. For example, the "regs" the TN C'S operate under....I don't have a clue what they are. I don't care. If a decent looking stranger asks me for a ride somewhere and offers to pay me for it, I might take them, I might not, but I surely don't care what any government employee, regulator, or agency might think about it. The fact that they could potentially steal my car and extort thousands of dollars from me by threat of force is tragic. I know the risk and I'm willing to take it.


Yeah, and who the heck needs speed limits, especially in elementary school zones. That's just uncalled for. I'm willing to drive 100 mph there because I feel like taking that risk. After all I didn't know there was a law against it.

Can drivers be any dumber?


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

@scrurbscrud 

Yes, places have laws or rules against said behavior. So what? That doesn't mean they a good, bad, right, wrong, just, or unjust. We have laws against driving certain speeds in certain places. I assure, I break these laws everyday, usually before breakfast. It's the same with any other law...I weigh the risk of breaking it against my own satisfaction, and calculate the opportunity cost you might say. As a general principle, I favor fewer rules, fewer laws, fewer regulations, and fewer regulators.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

John Harris said:


> As a general principle, I favor fewer rules, fewer laws, fewer regulations, and fewer regulators.


Somalia comes to mind...

*Edit:* As a society we've decided to enact rules, laws, regulations etc, hopefully after deliberations & compromises with all stakeholders. It's the job & duty of regulators to enforce these laws & rules.
Over time these laws & rules might become archaic or overly burdensome & should be revisited. But until they are repealed, it's the obligation of the citizenry to abide them.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

John Harris said:


> @scrurbscrud
> 
> Yes, places have laws or rules against said behavior. So what? That doesn't mean they a good, bad, right, wrong, just, or unjust. We have laws against driving certain speeds in certain places. I assure, I break these laws everyday, usually before breakfast. It's the same with any other law...I weigh the risk of breaking it against my own satisfaction, and calculate the opportunity cost you might say. As a general principle, I favor fewer rules, fewer laws, fewer regulations, and fewer regulators.


I can appreciate a libertarian view. Just not interested in paying the government fines and wasting time in court. So prefer to play by the rulz even if I don't agree with same. Rules are for slaves after all. I know my place.


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

@chi1cabby

Yes, I understand the normative view that only the threat of institutionalized violence (i.e. "the government") will save us from ourselves.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

John Harris said:


> Yes, I understand the normative view that only the threat of institutionalized violence (i.e. "the government") will save us from ourselves.


I will stop answering lest this devolves into a political/ideological viewpoints argument.
My original post was only intended to point out that it's not in TNCs drivers' interest to accept street hails, that's all.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like my hubby is stirring the pot. It's true, he is not at all fond of rules, but just so you all know, he's not out there driving 100 in a school zone while texting on his phone and downing shots. He's not quite as bad ass as he would like to be, but it does run in his family. The men are notorious for thinking the rules don't apply to them.

@John Harris Behave yourself or I will have to punish you and you know how much I like to punish you


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

@Casandria

I don't have to worry about any rules because I've got Wonder Woman here looking after everything so I can stay out of trouble.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@John Harris

Don't worry, love, I'm sure the aliens will invade any day now or the zombie virus will be unleashed and then all your dreams of a world without rules will come to fruition.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I will stop answering lest this devolves into a political/ideological viewpoints argument.
> My original post was only intended to point out that it's not in TNCs drivers' interest to accept street hails, that's all.


For a potential $13, 320 fine? Oh hell no! Any political ideology I might have on the subject flew out the window and disappeared. Looks like another big government sting profit center has just been created in Denver. Hope my city officials don't get that smart.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> @John Harris
> 
> Don't worry, love, I'm sure the aliens will invade any day now or the zombie virus will be unleashed and then all your dreams of a world without rules will come to fruition.


How many walkers do you plan on killing?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@scrurbscrud He's mostly blowing smoke. We had already decided we weren't going to risk driving after Uber leaves San Antonio. He's not about to accept a street hail, but he does believe that we should be able to without any hassles from the government.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@scrurbscrud Season finale is this week.


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

@scrurbscrud

As many as it takes....


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> @scrurbscrud Season finale is this week.


yeah...and I'm all caught up on Orange is the New Black, the latest season of House of Cards and everything worth watching in Redbox. 

Holding Better Call Saul on DVR for back up. Might end up going downtown and volunteering for the street hail busting squad as an insider who knows how to sting them greedy TNC drivers. Wonder if I could get a percentage?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

John Harris said:


> @scrurbscrud
> 
> As many as it takes....


Let's start with upper .gov officials prior to the zombie outbreak. Preventative measures


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> @scrurbscrud He's mostly blowing smoke. We had already decided we weren't going to risk driving after Uber leaves San Antonio. He's not about to accept a street hail, but he does believe that we should be able to without any hassles from the government.


Hey, you don't need to make excuses for anybody. Let's be honest. We only respect the rules because it costs money not to. When I grew up mandatory vehicle insurance didn't even exist. Look what a ****ed up mess we have now.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@scrurbscrud Game of Thrones starts April 12th. Better Call Saul is good. We've been watching it. Might need to check out House of Cards and Mad Men. Falling Skies starts up again this summer.


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Hey, you don't need to make excuses for anybody. Let's be honest. We only respect the rules because it costs money not to. When I grew up mandatory vehicle insurance didn't even exist. Look what a ****ed up mess we have now.


It only costs money if you get caught...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> @scrurbscrud Game of Thrones starts April 12th. Better Call Saul is good. We've been watching it. Might need to check out House of Cards and Mad Men. Falling Skies starts up again this summer.


Watched Mad Men from the start. Same with Breaking Bad, start to finish. Marco Polo on Netflix is awesome too. Vikings is great. Anything but semi-reality TV. My wife is watching Dancing with the Stars on DVR as I type and clench my teeth. She'll probably follow up with the Voice and American Idol.

As a matter of fact I think I'm gonna go drive for the evening now that I think about it.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

John Harris said:


> It only costs money if you get caught...


Yeah, that's what my buddy who just got rear ended on his Harley used to say until he woke up in the hospital on Sunday afternoon and 2 cops were hovering over his bed wanting to take a blood sample. He declined of course and got the mandatory 1 year license pull with same as DUI insurance. He'll probably dump 25-30 grand and fight it. Lesson number 2.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Watched Mad Men from the start. Same with Breaking Bad, start to finish. Marco Polo on Netflix is awesome too. Vikings is great. Anything but semi-reality TV. My wife is watching Dancing with the Stars on DVR as I type and clench my teeth. She'll probably follow up with the Voice and American Idol.
> 
> As a matter of fact I think I'm gonna go drive for the evening now that I think about it.


I can't stand reality TV. I have enough reality in my life; I don't need someone else's. We watched Breaking Bad and Dexter (can you imagine all the ideas @John Harris got from those?) We started watching Vikings and weren't that impressed. Does it get better? We also started watching Turn and keep meaning to go back to it. John does love American Idol because he loves music, but we don't really watch it anymore.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I can't stand reality TV. I have enough reality in my life; I don't need someone else's. We watched Breaking Bad and Dexter (can you imagine all the ideas @John Harris got from those?) We started watching Vikings and weren't that impressed. Does it get better? We also started watching Turn and keep meaning to go back to it. John does love American Idol because he loves music, but we don't really watch it anymore.


Well, if John had chemo that does tend to change your mind about a few things. Oh, and sitting at deaths door too. **** death. **** rules and especially **** Uber. 

Dexter? Only my really weird friends got into that and what was it? Oh yeah, Nip.Tuck.

As to Vikings, yeah, it's like any of them. You have to start from the beginning and sit through 3 or 4 and then you're hooked. I've been fighting off Sons of Anarchy for some time now, but was forced into watching during a binge watching/drinking session in one of my buddies man cave and crap, now I'll probably have to wade through all 7 seasons damnit.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

John Harris said:


> @chi1cabby
> 
> I am certainly aware there ARE rules, I just don't generally factor them into my decision making process, and often I don't even know what they are. For example, the "regs" the TN C'S operate under....I don't have a clue what they are. I don't care. If a decent looking stranger asks me for a ride somewhere and offers to pay me for it, I might take them, I might not, but I surely don't care what any government employee, regulator, or agency might think about it. The fact that they could potentially steal my car and extort thousands of dollars from me by threat of force is tragic. I know the risk and I'm willing to take it.


LAWS, I don't need no stinking laws!


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Well, if John had chemo that does tend to change your mind about a few things. Oh, and sitting at deaths door too. **** death. **** rules and especially **** Uber.
> 
> Dexter? Only my really weird friends got into that and what was it? Oh yeah, Nip.Tuck.
> 
> As to Vikings, yeah, it's like any of them. You have to start from the beginning and sit through 3 or 4 and then you're hooked. I've been fighting off Sons of Anarchy for some time now, but was forced into watching during a binge watching/drinking session in one of my buddies man cave and crap, now I'll probably have to wade through all 7 seasons damnit.


Oddly enough, facing death has made him less likely to **** the rules because he doesn't want to risk spending any time in the slammer.

Nip Tuck was creepy, never got into that one. John started watching SOA because a mutual friend was always raving about it and I was on a Eureka binge that he had no interest in.

Honestly, we'd both like to be back to being so busy that we don't have time for all this, but until that happens, we're streaming couch potatoes.


----------



## SlyHubby (Mar 26, 2016)

Lidman said:


> To tell you the truth, I don't really know. I've always believed like a lot others have, that they have quotas to meet, but I don't think anyone in law enforcement (active/retired) would ever admit it. I'd like to think that it's mostly about safety rather then money. I suspect it's a combination of both.


I worked for a retired police officer out in California. He told me that they have performance standards, not quotas. I dont know what the difference is, but here is the deal on tickets. In the example he gave me, it is OT for the officer to appear in court. 3 out of every 10 tickets issued on average get challenged. So... when you need a down payment for a new toy.... you go on a ticket writing binge 50 tickets a day for 7 days... As the averages work out... 45 days later, you are sitting in court for a 7 day stretch sucking up overtime defending the citations you issued. Tickets for the most part is an overtime hustle... lol They know how to play the system...


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Libercontrarian said:


> So I was chizzillin' in a parking lot between rides in a down period. I started driving Uber again because they relented and started charging slightly more normal rates again, but instead of having twice the opportunities (I'm also doin' da heavy Lyftin', as it were), it was slack last night in Denver.
> 
> A couple strolled up on me and asked me if I could just run them over to a bar for cash. I told them I could only secure legal and insured rides through the Lyft platform.
> 
> ...


Your post is PROOF that Lyft doesn't award jobs to the nearest driver. It's the same bs Uber has been caught at.


----------



## Uguy22 (Jan 10, 2016)

scrurbscrud said:


> I wouldn't trust ANTbody either...
> 
> And welcome to the wise decision club. Good move. Taking street hails is a fast way to doom and destruction.
> 
> ...


It is the same with Uber. I had twice people who did not tell me ahead that they needed to pick up somebody and then continue to another destination. Both tried to send me the bing several times and I never got it although they were sitting right there, instead i got another pickup 5 mn away...


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> This isn't a street hail then


By Uber's definition it is. Just ask them.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> By Uber's definition it is. Just ask them.


It would only be a street hail if the driver and that pax agreed to meet etc somewhere to turn on the app to get the ride. If the driver per the OP is sitting somewhere with his app and somebody asked for cash, he says no cash rides have to use an app, then its not a hail. Especially if the driver is sitting there with app on waiting for rides anywhere.

If the drivers app is off, there's nothing illegal about deciding to start working by simply turning on your app. It would need to have some planning or premeditation involved between the 2 to be hailing.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I've never been a cab driver, nor have I driven for Uber/Lyft. But I have always thought that the phrase "hailed a cab" meant stepping out to the curb with an arm extended to get the cab driver's attention, resulting in getting a ride. How did that become a prearranged ride? Just wondering......


Well hailing is waiving your hand for a cab. Prearranged rides don't apply to cabs because they are licensed to hail. What im saying only applies to Uber/Lyft type drivers. But if you read the fine print on laws, in my state and many others, hailings indeed is the same and prearranging to meet somebody somewhere and just turning on the app to be the closest to get that ride. But if you are already somewhere,and you decided to "start working" by turning on your app when potential Uber riders are there, its not hailing. That's no different than purposely driving to a known area(like airports) where you know there are high pings at. All legal


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well hailing includes that. But if you read the fine print on laws, in my state and many others, hailings indeed is the same and prearranging to meet somebody somewhere and just turning on the app to be the closest to get that ride. But if you are already somewhere,and you decided to "start working" by turning on your app when potential Uber riders are there, is not hailing. That's no different than purposely driving to a known area(like airports) where you know there are high pings at. All legal


Thanks. I deleted my post before I saw yours because I thought maybe I was taking it out of context and was wrong in my understanding. I appreciate the explanation.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Thanks. I deleted my post before I saw yours because I thought maybe I was taking it out of context and was wrong in my understanding. I appreciate the explanation.


Ah okay my bad.
But sure no problem


----------



## ChiGal (Mar 29, 2016)

scrurbscrud said:


> I wouldn't trust ANTbody either...
> 
> And welcome to the wise decision club. Good move. Taking street hails is a fast way to doom and destruction.
> 
> ...


I once got the same pax 3 times in almost in row on Lyft. Once picking her up from work. I dropped her off, took a short fare down the street. The original pax pinged me again 10 mins later. Took her to her boyfriends house. Drove around the corner and unknowingly accepted a Lyft line request and got a call from the original pax telling me she got me again and asked if I got another passenger, if I could ask themto sit in the front because her boyfriend was on the Lyft line with her. I was so confused until the other pax started waving me down to get in the car because she called so fast I didn't see the que or know what hit me... lol


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

How is this illegal thou? I understand rideshare companies frowning upon this but how is picking someone up and taking them home illegal? As for them being "not insured"... who is to say this person isn't your family/friend. 

This would be like my grandmother not being insured if we crash as I am taking her to the airport.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> How is this illegal thou? I understand rideshare companies frowning upon this but how is picking someone up and taking them home illegal? As for them being "not insured"... who is to say this person isn't your family/friend.
> 
> This would be like my grandmother not being insured if we crash as I am taking her to the airport.


You are not charging your grand mothe so it's not commercial driving. If you charge someone it will come out if you have an accident. A personal auto policy does not cover you for commercial use. So, your insurance company will pay the other party only what they absolutely have to, not pay you, and then sue you to recover the money they paid out. Not fun.


----------

